# I need a refresher course!



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Years ago I used to make soap by the 6# batches; I made a lot of soap!

How ever it has been all of 6 or 7 years since I made it. My sister home schools and her girls want to learn to make soap and they keep calling to pick my brain!

I have bought the lye and digital scales to start soaping again. I have ran a couple soap recipes through the calculator, but have forgotton what all the different numbers mean.

What soap calculater is every one using these days?

Has anyone bought FO from SOS recently?

Thanks
Caren


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use SoapCalc. They have a pretty good explanation of what the numbers mean. I haven't bought anything from SOS for quite a while. You might try Brambleberry.com


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SoapCalc is the lye calculator I refer folks to. Be sure to check how their how-to.

Personally, I use my Excel based lye calculator that was the basis for SoapCalc.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Soapcalc here too. 

I have a bunch of small and sample bottles of different FO's I'll never use. You can have them if you can reimburse for postage. I can send you the list later tonight. Send me a pm with your email address if you're interested. 

I remember you from a long time ago on the whisk forum and every time I see you post, I see 'Little Spoon' after your name like it said there. Yeah, I'm weird....

Diane W


----------

